# Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...



## Siever (23. Oktober 2014)

Mit großen Sorgen habe ich folgende Stellungnahme des BUND zur Änderung des Jagdgesetzes in NRW gelesen. Ich bin kein Jäger, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der BUND und ähnliche Organisationen durch gute Lobbyarbeit auch irgendwann dazu beitragen werden, dass man bei uns nicht mehr angeln darf.

http://www.bund-nrw.de/fileadmin/bu.../2014_10_02_BUND-Stellungnahme_zum_LJagdG.pdf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Wer anderen die Argumentative und offensive Themaführung sang-und klanglos überlässt,darf sich über anschl.Niederlagen nicht wundern..so einfach ist das.

Scheint aber bei unseren Angelverbänden kein Thema zu sein..die haben alles im Griff.:banghead:


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Es dauert nicht mehr lange dann darf man nur noch morgens das Haus verlassen um auf direktem Weg zur Arbeit zu gelangen und danach schnellstens zurück.:r
Jegliche Eigenintiativen werden dann verboten sein und jede Tätigkeit, abgesehen von den anerkannt "sinnvollen" - wie arbeiten und evtl. Nachwuchs zeugen(falls nicht mit allzu viel Spaß verbunden) - werden unter Strafandrohung verfolgt.
Der direkte Weg in die Sklaverei.
Wie lange wird man sich sowas gefallen lassen?

Der Mächtige ist nur mächtig, solange der Kleine kriecht!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie lange wird man sich sowas gefallen lassen?



Solange wie der naive Michel  "halt du sie dumm,ich halte sie arm " auch weiterhin für ein lustiges Gesellschaftsspiel hält oder Medien nicht als Instrument der gezielten Meinungsmache sieht.Wenn ich z.B. alleine lese,wieviele "Journalisten" PETRA als TierSCHUTZ Orga titulieren.

Organisationen die letztendlich nur ein Ziel verfolgen..gleichschalten und Kohle scheffeln.Purer Publicitygeiler Selbsterhalt.

Es erwischt Angler,Jäger,Raucher(wegen fehlender € wohl auch demn.Dampfer),Nicht Veganer,Nicht Vegetarier,Leute denen Gender und political correctness am Arxxx vorbei geht..verbieten,ideologisieren,vorleben,vordenken,vorbeten,verbieten,totregulieren..irgendwelche Spinner zur Durchsetzung des für alle gültigen Lebensstils scheinen hier echt Hochkonjunktur zu haben.

Wer schützt mich vor diesen selbsternannten Schützern?

Und irgendwann erwischts die,die sich jetzt noch vor dieser Seuche in falscher Sicherheit sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Nicht, dass wir nicht schon lange genug warnen und Verbände zu diesbezüglich endlich sowohl anglerfreundlicher wie auch kompetenter Lobyarbeit auffordern würden - im Gegensatz zum bisherigen anglerfeindlichen Dilettantismus... 

Solange aber noch ein Angler den DAFV und seine anglerfeindlichen LV bezahlt, werden die halt so weitermachen..

Nur gerade aus den letzten Tagen:
http://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/s...iber-zahlt-6000-Euro-Geldbusse;art969,2518046

http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/niedersachsen_artikel,-Wettangeln-verboten-_arid,972152.html

Und wenn da die organisierten Angelfischer immer noch nicht aufwachen und ihre angelfischenden Naturschutzverbände so weitermachen lassen, wirds halt bald nur noch naturschützen und nicht mehr angelfischen sein - richtiges angeln ists ja schon lange nicht mehr bei den organisierten Angelfischern.....


----------



## Fr33 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Der hat laut Gerichtsurteil auch noch 3000€ an die PET(R)A zahlen dürfen? Wenn selbst die Juristen den Unterschied zw. Tierschütz und Tierrecht nicht unterscheiden können sehe ich tiefschwarz....


ich bin kein Jurist, aber warum musste der Beschuldigte was an die Pet(r)a zahlen? An den Staat... okey... oder sind das die Prozesskosten gewesen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Peta steht nirgends - an den Tierschutzverein (wohl die örtlichen Spendensammler)..

Das ist aber nicht das Problem.

Das Problem sind unfähige Verbände und das alles bezahlende organisierte Angelfischer.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Ahhh... okey. Danke Thomas, die meinen das dann quasi als Kompensationszahlung.... dachte schon das ging an den "Kläger".


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Dann würd ich auch anfangen gegen alles mögliche zu klagen, wenn man damit Kohle verdienen könnte ;-))


----------



## Hennesee81 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Gut das ich nie was fange und so auch nichts töten oder zurücksetzen kann/muss


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Joa das ist eine Stellungnahme bzw. eine Sichtweise zu dem Thema. Sehe erstmal daran nichts verwerfliches. Die Jagdlobby ist jetzt nicht sooooo klein und machtlos wie hier dargestellt. Vieles darf ruhig kritisch hinterfragt werden und zu einem gewissen Teil sind einige Jäger/Gemeinschaften durch ihre Außedarstellungen selbst schuld. Jagd ist nunmal für die meisten ein Hobby welches man durchaus gut begründen *kann*. Wenn man sich immer nur auf den Naturschutzaspekt beruft läuft man halt gefahr das dem irgendwann wirklich so ist 

In der Stellunganahme selbst wird ja z.b. folgendes geschrieben:"Eine Vermeidung von *Wildschäden* und Wildseuchen ist als Kriterium unbrauchbar" und zum Thema *Wildverbiss* wird explizit kein Lösungsweg vorgeschlagen. Also einfach auf den natürlich, nachwachsenden und nachhaltigen Rohstoff Holz verzichten und alle BUND Ökos aus ihren Fachwerk-Null-Energie-Häusern rauschmeissen, die rustikalen Holz-Möbel verkaufen deren Pellet- und Hackschnitzelöfen zerstören und alles durch Atomstrom, Stahl, Beton, Kunst- und Verbundstoffe ersetzen. Und Holz zukünftig nurnoch aus Polen und Russland importieren. Guter Vorschlag!#hHauptsache die Jäger haben keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Fin schrieb:


> . Die Jagdlobby ist jetzt nicht sooooo klein und machtlos wie hier dargestellt.


Ich meinte damit auch nicht die Jagd- sondern die "Lobby" der organisierten Angelfischer



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass wir nicht schon lange genug warnen und Verbände zu diesbezüglich endlich sowohl anglerfreundlicher wie auch kompetenter Lobyarbeit auffordern würden - im Gegensatz zum bisherigen anglerfeindlichen Dilettantismus...
> 
> Solange aber noch ein Angler den DAFV und seine anglerfeindlichen LV bezahlt, werden die halt so weitermachen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

@Thomas

Ja da hast du natürlich recht :/ Aber wie du so häufig betonst, die organisierten Angler wollen es ja nicht anders.

PS:
Die "Jagdlobby" bzw. der Landesjagdverband hat mit einer 59-Seitigen Stellungnahme den Gesetzentwurf scharf kritisiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Da heisst nicht organisierte Angler (gibts nicht), sondern Angelfischer (siehe Name des BV)..

Unter den organisierten Angelfischern gibts zwar auch (meist zwangsweise) richtige Angler, aber die sind halt leider in der Minderheit, wie man an der "Arbeit" von BV und LV GEGEN Angler immer wieder sieht..

Beispiel dafür:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4227253#post4227253


----------



## Fr33 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Fin schrieb:


> @Thomas
> 
> Ja da hast du natürlich recht :/ Aber wie du so häufig betonst, die organisierten Angler wollen es ja nicht anders.
> 
> ...




@ Fin


viele organisierte WOLLEN sicherlich pos. Veränderungen - die kommen aber nicht von alleine. Das Problem ist halt bei vielen, dass ohne Zugehörigkeit in einem LV ein Angeln sehr eingeschränkt werden kann ... (Verbandsgewässer, Pachten durch den Verband usw...)


----------



## zeitgeist91 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Ich blicke dem ganzen ehrlich gesagt entspannt entgegen. 

Nicht, weil ich die Entwicklung im Jagdbereich für nicht beunruhigend befinde, sondern vielmehr, weil sich die BRD vor allem durch eine Eigenschaft auszeichnet - die Statik.

Sicher, Peta wettert ohne Ende. Das werden sie auch immer tun. Dennoch bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass in Deutschland altbackene Strukturen nicht derart zerschlagen werden, dass irgendwann ein striktes Angelverbot herrscht. 

Ein ähnliches Beispiel, weil es eine ähnliche Anzahl von betroffenen etwas angeht, ist die Legalisierung von Cannabis (wobei es die möglicherweise in größere Stückzahl gibt) oder die Oldtimer-Fahrer (die "Umweltverpester"), denen nie und nimmer ganz das Fahren untersagt werden wird.

Ich möchte noch anführen, warum ich bei der Angelei zu dieser Überzeugung komme. Der Laie assoziiert mit dem Angler immernoch den 75 Jahre alten Opa, der mit seinem Enkelkind ein paar Würmer an einer simplen Posenmontage vom Steg badet. Angelei hat für die Laien als zentrales Element immernoch den Entspannungsfaktor sowie den Naturbezug. 

Bei der Jagd gestaltet sich die öffentliche Wahrnehmung anders. Vor Augen hat der Laie einen erzkonservativen CDU-Wähler, der in den Wald geht um bewusst Tiere zu töten. Deswegen fällt es da sehr viel leichter, große Massen von Menschen zu mobilisieren, die dagegen wettern. 
Bei der Angelei ist das auch aus dem Grunde schwieriger, weil es sie in einer verhältnismäßig kleinen Stückzahl gibt. Mit solchen Minderheiten verhält es sich doch immer ähnlich - die zuständigen Behörden & Instanzen kümmern sich halbherzig, sodass am Ende keiner wirklich zufrieden ist und sich Grauzonen bilden. Nennt man wohl einen Kompromiss im Zuge der Demokratie (oder so ähnlich  ). 

Ein Trauerspiel ist mithin wirklich, dass es keinen Verband gibt, der gehörig für die Interessen der Angler (auch in Bezug auf öffentliche Wahrnehmung) eintritt. 
Zurückzuführen ist dies auch darauf, dass Angeln schon immer das Hobby des "kleinen Mannes" war und vermutlich auch für immer bleiben wird. Zudem zeichnet man sich als Angler durch eine (symphatische) Gleichgültigkeit aus. Solange man seinem Hobby (weitestgehend) ungehindert nachgehen kann, ist man doch irgendwo zufrieden. So jedenfalls geht es mir.

Äußerst ärgerlich finde ich, dass "Forellenpuffs" eine immer stärkere öffentliche Wahrnehmung erfahren. Ich sage es ganz ehrlich : ich bin auch kein Freund dieser Einrichtungen, denn für mich geht hierbei die Jäger-Beute-Beziehung etwas flöten. Das Gewässer erkunden, eine Stelle ausmachen, das Vorgehen planen - das fehlt am Forellenteich, es ist eben eine kommerzielle Einrichtung die auf das Fangen von Fischen ausgerichtet ist. 
Dennoch kann ich verstehen, dass viele dieser Passion nachgehen und verurteile es keineswegs, falls dieser Eindruck jetzt entstanden ist. Es ist nunmal problematisch, wenn in Berichten der biertrinkende 0815-Angler mit einem großen Fisch posiert, den er oftmals nicht wirklich sorgsam behandelt und danach wieder zu Wasser lässt. Wenn man dies als Laie sieht, entsteht wirklich der Eindruck einer Art Tierquälerei. Sinnlose Ruhestörung einer Spezies, zu der der Mensch im Normalfall keinen Kontakt hätte. 

Was hier fehlt, sind die unzähligen Videos von unseren Profianglern, die ihrem gefangenen Fisch einen Kuss geben, betonen wie schonend man einen Fisch behandeln soll, Äußerungen zur Bestandsentwicklung und zum Größenverhältnis von Fisch zu Gewässer sprechen, Abhakmatten verwenden und mit glitzernden Augen ihren tiefen Respekt für diese wundervollen Kreaturen zum Ausdruck bringen, sowie den Eindruck erwecken, sie schätzten in erster Linie das Naturerlebnis. Das fällt leider in den Medien unter den Tisch, und hier wäre Verbandsarbeit zu leisten.

Um es nochmal kurz zusammenzufassen : aus den obigen Gründen denke ich nicht, dass es den Anglern zeitnah an den Kragen geht. Dennoch läuft in der letzten Zeit einiges gehörig falsch. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

@zeitgeist91

Vermutlich wird auch eher ein schleichender Prozess gemeint sein. Kein von heute auf morgen kommendes Verbot. Sondern Stück für Stück bis man bemerkt das es garkeine guten Gründe mehr gibt Angeln gehen zu können.

Du selbst legst doch schon den ersten Stein. Forellenpuffangelei reduzierst du auf das Fangen von Fischen, alles andere verkommt zur Nebensache. Alle anderen Argumente deiner bevorzugen Angelei (welche du als höherwertig betrachtest), sind schlichtweg irrelevant. Meinst du ernsthaft das interessiert den Gesetzegeber? Dein Vorgehen und deine Raffinesse machen dich zum besseren Fischtöter? Jäger und Beute Beziehungen im Jahre 2014. Petra und Co. lachen dich aus. Kommerzielle Forellenanlagen sind genaugenommen das was man wirklich gut begründen kann. Man geht Angeln um Fische zu essen. Du sagst es ja selbst. Deine Art der Angelei hingegen erscheint äußerst uneffektiv und könnte zu vielen Fehlfängen, Abrissen, Umwelt-Gewässerbelastungen und weiteren Störungen führen usw. bla bla. :q

Diese Anlagen kann man auf vielen Ebenen gut begründen (Anfängerfreundlich, Angebot und Nachfrage, richtige Forellengewässer sind vor den Horden der Fischfrevler geschützt, Fischverzehr steht deutlich im Vordergrund etc. bla bla). Und wenn man dies für kommerzielle Forellenanlagen kann, dann doch erst recht für alle anderen Facetten der Angelei ebenso.

Mal davon abgesehen werden alle Gewässer auf irgendeine Art und Weise "kommerziell" beangelt. Irgendwas kostet es immer. Selbst wenn es nur Zeit ist 

Interessant ist auch deine positive Betrachtungsweise der Hochkultur des C&R-Tums durch Profiangler, welches ich nicht kritisiere. Aber auch da liefest du selbst wieder ein gutes Argument dagegen(welches du der Forellenpuffangelei zuschiebst):

"als Laie sieht, entsteht wirklich der Eindruck einer Art Tierquälerei.  Sinnlose Ruhestörung einer Spezies, zu der der Mensch im Normalfall  keinen Kontakt hätte"

#h


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Hier muss ich auch nochmal widersprechen. Peta klagt niemals an, sondern zeigt nur an. Bei einer Klage laufen die nämlich Gefahr und die ist eben nicht gering, das sie den angestrengten Prozess verlieren und damit auch alles Kosten tragen müssten. Bei einer Anzeige, gehen sie dieses Risiko nicht ein. die erstatten eben nur Anzeige und den Rest erledigen dann die ermittelnden Behörden oder Ämter. Nur der oder die Beschuldigte/en hat dann eben nur Rennereien auch wenn Er oder auch Sie sich als Unschuldig herausstellen sollten.
 Ist blöd, ist aber so.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Ich blicke dem ganzen ehrlich gesagt entspannt entgegen.
> 
> 
> Nicht, weil ich die Entwicklung im Jagdbereich für nicht beunruhigend befinde, sondern vielmehr, weil sich die BRD vor allem durch eine Eigenschaft auszeichnet - die Statik.
> ...



Der Link von Thomas zeigt es doch ganz deutlich.
Die Medien greifen gerne PETA Geschichten auf. Egal ob korrekt oder nicht.
Es wird nicht mal von den Angelveeinen, LV oder DAFV einen Gegendarstellung gebracht.
Wettangeln laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten? Wo steht das im Tierschutzgesetz??

In NRW steht es im Gesetz. Aber mit kleinen Feinheiten. da steht z.b. "ausschliesslich"
Nutze ich dieses Wettangeln als Hegeveranstaltung wäre dies im Grunde  erlaubt.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Fin schrieb:


> @zeitgeist91
> 
> Vermutlich wird auch eher ein schleichender Prozess gemeint sein. Kein von heute auf morgen kommendes Verbot. Sondern Stück für Stück bis man bemerkt das es garkeine guten Gründe mehr gibt Angeln gehen zu können.
> 
> ...



Vorallem werden unsere "Wildgewässer" auch mit Fisch besetzt.
Wo ist da der Unterschied zm Forellenpuff?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Fin schrieb:


> Kommerzielle Forellenanlagen sind genaugenommen das was man wirklich gut begründen kann.



Einspruch.
Warum soll man die Forellen in eine übergroße Badewanne setzen um sie dann rauszuangeln?
Man könnte sie auch gleich verwerten.



Fin schrieb:


> Man geht Angeln um Fische zu essen.



Nicht nur aber durchaus auch deswegen.
Erholungsuche, Jagdinstinkt, Naturerlebnis, geistige Erdung usw. sind es ebenso.



Fin schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selbst. Deine Art der Angelei hingegen erscheint äußerst uneffektiv und könnte zu vielen Fehlfängen, Abrissen, Umwelt-Gewässerbelastungen und weiteren Störungen führen usw. bla bla. :q



"Störungen" von Lebenwesen der Natur an Lebewesen der Natur gibt es faktisch gar nicht, sondern sind Hirngespinste der Schützermafia(ausgenommen natürlich die industriellen, technischen "Errungenschaften") !
Die Lebewesen inkl. dem Menschen koexistieren ja schon sehr lange und weitaus länger als es spendensammelnde Schützer gibt, die sich damit einen schönes Leben finanzieren!


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Vorallem werden unsere "Wildgewässer" auch mit Fisch besetzt.
> Wo ist da der Unterschied zm Forellenpuff?



Im Kopf des Anglers. Für den Fisch gibt es erstmal keinen Unterschied (ausgenommen er "fühlt" sich unwohl |uhoh. Für das Angelerlebnis hingegen schon (welches seeeeehr subjektiv ist  ).


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hier muss ich auch nochmal widersprechen. Peta klagt niemals an, sondern zeigt nur an. Bei einer Klage laufen die nämlich Gefahr und die ist eben nicht gering, das sie den angestrengten Prozess verlieren und damit auch alles Kosten tragen müssten. Bei einer Anzeige, gehen sie dieses Risiko nicht ein. die erstatten eben nur Anzeige und den Rest erledigen dann die ermittelnden Behörden oder Ämter. Nur der oder die Beschuldigte/en hat dann eben nur Rennereien auch wenn Er oder auch Sie sich als Unschuldig herausstellen sollten.
> Ist blöd, ist aber so.



Und stellen falsche Tatsachen/ Behaupten etc. in den Raum.
Als Laie fällt man schnell darauf rein.

Wettangeln lt. Tierschutzgesetz verboten! |uhoh:
Vernünftiger Grund Nahrungserwerb. Wo steht dies?
Da werden Gesetze und Urteile aus anderen Bundesländern für ein vergehen in einem anderem Bundesland zitiert.
Ein vergehen in Bayern mit einem Urteil aus Münster (NRW) begründet.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Es geht und ging Anglern doch schon ans Leder..peau a peau..Setzkescher,Lebendköfi,Streckensperrungen.

Zeitnah auch.Siehe u.a.den Fred Nachtangeln in B-W.

Das traurige dabei,die angebl.Interessenvertretungen helfen fleissig bei Verboten mit und begrüssen diese sogar noch:banghead:

Da fasst man sich echt nur noch an den Kopf 

Lapidar gesagt braucht es da keiner Angriffe von PETRA,Nabu oder Bund..die legen nur Probeweise den Deckel auf die kollektive Angler Speckkiste..das zunageln besorgen ja die Vertreter der Angler selbst.


----------



## jigga1986 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

bald fahr ich lieber 4 mal pro jahr Ausland angeln als diese affen zu finanzieren und mir alles verbieten lassen


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einspruch.
> Warum soll man die Forellen in eine übergroße Badewanne setzen um sie dann rauszuangeln?
> Man könnte sie auch gleich verwerten.
> 
> ...



Gruss


----------



## zeitgeist91 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Fin schrieb:


> @zeitgeist91
> 
> Vermutlich wird auch eher ein schleichender Prozess gemeint sein. Kein von heute auf morgen kommendes Verbot. Sondern Stück für Stück bis man bemerkt das es garkeine guten Gründe mehr gibt Angeln gehen zu können.
> 
> ...




Das ist - mit Verlaub - im Kern verfehlt. Gerichte machen eine Gesamtabwägung der Umstände, also kommt es sehr wohl auf die kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede an. Ein Gewässer beangeln, bei dem unmittelbar vor Beginn des Angelvergnügens Fische eingesetzt werden, damit jeder auch unter Garantie fängt, abgesehen davon hat einer der obigen Artikel ja aufgezeigt, dass auch an Forellenteichen C&R betrieben wird. 

Du zitierst meine Ausführungen zur Laiensphäre, lässt dabei aber total unter den Tisch fallen, dass ich daraufhin die Differenzierung zwischen dem Treiben an einem Forellenteich und unseren professionellen Angelsportjournalisten vornehme. Die Handhabung ebendieser lässt das ganze nämlich nicht mehr als eine blanke Tierquälerei erscheinen, ist jedenfalls meine subjektive Sicht der Dinge.

Und das ist jetzt sehr subjektiv, aber... was lasse ich denn bei der Angelei am Forellenteich an Aspekten unter den Tisch fallen? Sorry, aber bei Dicht-An-Dicht-Angelei an 6x6 Teichen mit Fischbesatz erkenne ich wenige über den Fischfang hinausgehende Reize. Da lasse ich mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einspruch.
> Warum soll man die Forellen in eine übergroße Badewanne setzen um sie dann rauszuangeln?
> Man könnte sie auch gleich verwerten.



Ist richtig. Guter Vorschlag. Merkste worauf ich hinauswill? Wir können es doch schon selbst gut. Warum Petra die ganze Arbeit machen lassen :q

Meine Antwort: Ich möchte Angeln weil es mir u.a. Spaß macht (aus den unter Anglern bekannten Gründen).



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht nur aber durchaus auch deswegen.
> Erholungsuch, Jagdinstinkt, Naturerlebnis usw. sind es ebenso.



DAS stimmt wohl, wozu man dafür eine Angel benötigt ist mir nicht ganz klar. Das mit dem Jagdinstinkt ist richtig. Bisher hat der Gesetzgeber dies aber auch nicht berücksichtigt. Außerdem gut das du das mit dem Jagdinstinkt erwähnst. Das kann man gut in die C&R Debatte einbringen.

Ich sehe es doch auch so wie du. Bloß man muss die Angelei als ganzes verteidigen und nicht anfangen sich selbst ins eigene Bein zu schneiden (aber natürlich kann man diversen Dingen durchaus kritisch gegenüber stehen). Darauf will ich hinaus.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> "Störungen" von Lebenwesen der Natur an Lebewesen der Natur gibt es faktisch gar nicht, sondern sind Hirngespinste der Schützermafia!
> Die Lebewesen inkl. dem Menschen koexistieren ja schon sehr lange und weitaus länger als es spendensammelnde Schützer gibt, die sich damit einen schönes Leben finanzieren!



Naja zumindest könnte man jetzt dieser Argumentation Schützermafia doch nachkommen. Ich wüsste da auch wie. BUND, Petra. und Co. werden mit einem Zutrittsverbot für Wald, Gewässer und Flur belegt. Immerhin ein Störfaktor weniger


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Na Setzkescher ist doch aber Ländersache, genauer gesagt, steht das doch in den Fischereiverordnungen. Hier bei uns in Brandenburg, ist der SK ausdrücklich in der Fischereiverordnung erlaubt. Man darf ihn nur nicht vom Boot aus einsetzten und nicht mit , sondern gegen die Strömung verankert einsetzten. Es steht nur noch drin, das der SK aus Knotenlosen material sein muss und ausreichend groß, was immer das sein mag. Denn die Größe ist in der FVO nicht vorgegeben. Dem einen reicht ein Meter, der andere fühlt sich erst mit vier Metern auf der sicheren Seite. 
 Genauso ist das mit dem Vernünftigen Grund. Ich sehe da nicht nur den Nahrungserwerb an, sondern wie hier auch die Reduzierung des sich gerade bei uns Explosionsartig vermehrenden Friedfischbestandes. Beispiel ist hier zum Beispiel, das gerade am letzte WE im Silokanal statt gefundene IAM. hier war der SK Pflicht um die Fische anschließend LEBEND umzusetzen und Bestandsgfährdete oder Geschädigte Gewässer. Das wird hier seit Jahren mit großem Erfolg so gemacht( überlebensquote liegt nach meiner Kenntnis bei 95%) und niemand stört sich daran, nicht einmal die Tierschutzterroristen.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Es geht und ging Anglern doch schon ans Leder..peau a peau..Setzkescher,Lebendköfi,Streckensperrungen.
> 
> Zeitnah auch.Siehe u.a.den Fred Nachtangeln in B-W.
> 
> ...



Naja, angestossen wird der Mist schon oftmals von den Tierschutz u. Naturschutzverbänden.
Unsere Anglerverbände und Vereine geben nur immer klein bei.

"Halt die Schnauze es könnte Schlimmer kommen"

Wie soll man sich auch wehren ohne Geld und ohne vernünftiges Personal?


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Das ist - mit Verlaub - im Kern verfehlt. Gerichte machen eine Gesamtabwägung der Umstände, also kommt es sehr wohl auf die kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede an. Ein Gewässer beangeln, bei dem unmittelbar vor Beginn des Angelvergnügens Fische eingesetzt werden, damit jeder auch unter Garantie fängt, abgesehen davon hat einer der obigen Artikel ja aufgezeigt, dass auch an Forellenteichen C&R betrieben wird.
> 
> Du zitierst meine Ausführungen zur Laiensphäre, lässt dabei aber total unter den Tisch fallen, dass ich daraufhin die Differenzierung zwischen dem Treiben an einem Forellenteich und unseren professionellen Angelsportjournalisten vornehme. Die Handhabung ebendieser lässt das ganze nämlich nicht mehr als eine blanke Tierquälerei erscheinen, ist jedenfalls meine subjektive Sicht der Dinge.
> 
> Und das ist jetzt sehr subjektiv, aber... was lasse ich denn bei der Angelei am Forellenteich an Aspekten unter den Tisch fallen? Sorry, aber bei Dicht-An-Dicht-Angelei an 6x6 Teichen mit Fischbesatz erkenne ich wenige über den Fischfang hinausgehende Reize. Da lasse ich mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.




Dicht an dicht angel ich mittlerweile auch an Rhein und Ruhr.
In der Sommerzeit ist es dort schlimmer als an einem Forellepuff.

Dank der eingerichteten Schutzzonen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Fin schrieb:


> Bloß man muss die Angelei als ganzes verteidigen und nicht anfangen sich selbst ins eigene Bein zu schneiden (aber natürlich kann man diversen Dingen durchaus kritisch gegenüber stehen). Darauf will ich hinaus.


Genauso ist das!!!!

Predige ich seit Jahren..................


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Könnte man.
> Genauso gut könnte man auch anderen Fischbesatz direkt unter den Anglern aufteilen und verwerten.




Nein.
Der Besatz soll den natürliche Bestand im Gewässer stützen und Verluste (durch Frost usw.) ausgleichen!




Sharpo schrieb:


> Oder macht Spiegelkarpfenbesatz im Kanal besonders Sinn?
> Oder Aalbesatz in einem geschlossenen Gewässer?


Kommt aufs Gewässer an. Aalbesatz in geschlossenen Gewässern macht manchmal Sinn, z.B. wenn regelmäßig Verbindung mit anderen Gewässern durch Hochwasser etc. entsteht.

Alles individuelle Entscheidungen, die manchmal Sinn machen und manchmal nicht.

Aber Besatzmaßnahmen und Gewässerbewirtschaftung sollte man in einem extra Trööt diskutieren.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Angelverein der Fisch besetzt hat die Natur im Auge.
> Sondern eher die Fangstatistik seiner Mitglieder.



Mag sein dass es sowas gibt. Die Regel ist es nicht.
Aber  Gewässerbewirtschaftung sollte man in einem extra Trööt diskutieren.

#h


----------



## blablabla (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Ich bin Angler UND Jäger.
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann arbeitet die Jagdlobby sehr gut. Es gibt in Bayern einen starken Verband der politisch sehr gut vernetzt ist, zahlreiche Landesabgeordnete sind dort Mitglied und aktive Jäger. Die Jägerschaft ist auch zum großen Teil hier organisiert. 
Durch Wildschäden in Wald und Feldflur, Verkehrsunfälle und der "Möblierung" unserer Landschaft mit Hochsitzen ist die Jagd auch viel stärker im Fokus der Bevölkerung. Ich gebe meinem Vorredner hier recht dass das Angeln mehr als gehrusame Freizeitbeschäftigung wahrgenommen wird. 
Die meisten Jäger laufen auch im Alltag in Jagdklamotten  herum, fahren einen Geländewagen und indentifizieren sich viel stärker mit ihrer Passion als der Durchschnittsangler. 

Der Anglerverband ist ein Witz dagegen. Solange unsere Verbandsspitze nicht von aktiven Anglern gebildet wird, und progressive Meinungen ("catchandrelease", Ablehnung unsinniger Regelungen usw) dort nicht wahrgenommen werden, wird sich daran wenig ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



blablabla schrieb:


> Der Anglerverband ist ein Witz dagegen. Solange unsere Verbandsspitze nicht von aktiven Anglern gebildet wird, und progressive Meinungen ("catchandrelease", Ablehnung unsinniger Regelungen usw) dort nicht wahrgenommen werden, wird sich daran wenig ändern.


Genauso ist das!!!!

Predige ich seit Jahren..................


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Na Setzkescher ist doch aber Ländersache, genauer gesagt, steht das doch in den Fischereiverordnungen. Hier bei uns in Brandenburg, ist der SK ausdrücklich in der Fischereiverordnung erlaubt. Man darf ihn nur nicht vom Boot aus einsetzten und nicht mit , sondern gegen die Strömung verankert einsetzten. Es steht nur noch drin, das der SK aus Knotenlosen material sein muss und ausreichend groß, was immer das sein mag. Denn die Größe ist in der FVO nicht vorgegeben. Dem einen reicht ein Meter, der andere fühlt sich erst mit vier Metern auf der sicheren Seite.
> Genauso ist das mit dem Vernünftigen Grund. Ich sehe da nicht nur den Nahrungserwerb an, sondern wie hier auch die Reduzierung des sich gerade bei uns Explosionsartig vermehrenden Friedfischbestandes. Beispiel ist hier zum Beispiel, das gerade am letzte WE im Silokanal statt gefundene IAM. hier war der SK Pflicht um die Fische anschließend LEBEND umzusetzen und Bestandsgfährdete oder Geschädigte Gewässer. Das wird hier seit Jahren mit großem Erfolg so gemacht( überlebensquote liegt nach meiner Kenntnis bei 95%) und niemand stört sich daran, nicht einmal die Tierschutzterroristen.



Kurz was zu den Tierschutzterroristen.

Ich versteh sowieso nicht weswegen PETA sich immer kleine Veranstaltung heraus sucht und Anzeige erstattet.
Es gibt soviel Angriffspunkte die sogar öffentlich in diversen Medien angekündigt werden.
Ein grosser Angriffspunkt wäre die Gemeinnützigkeit.
Veranstaltungen des DAFV.


----------



## blablabla (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Aber diese fehlende politische Einflussnahme haben wir uns selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Na ist doch Klar. Gegen kleine Veranstaltungen können die mit größerer Wucht vorgehen. Das IAM ist nun mal die größte Veranstaltung dieser Art in Deutschland und mit Teilnehmer aus fast allen Ländern der EU nicht so einfach anzugreifen, wie ein Wirtsangeln in Hintertupfingen zum Beispiel. Erst recht, wenn man sich den Rückhalt in der Lokalen Politik und Verwaltung so ansieht, die das IAM hier in Brandenburg/Havel so hat. Was aber auch bei der Wirtschaftskraft, die da an einem WE so kommt, kein Wunder ist. Man redet von einer Million an Einnahmen und Umsätzen nur durch diese eine Angelveranstaltung.
Die Empörung kann sich dann mit größerer Wucht dem Bösen entgegenstellen, wenn ihr der Zorn hilfreich zur Hand geht. Papst Gregor der 7., genannt der Große, vor tausend Jahren.


----------



## jigga1986 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



blablabla schrieb:


> Aber diese fehlende politische Einflussnahme haben wir uns selbst zuzuschreiben.



wie soll man das ändern`?


----------



## blablabla (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Die PETA Attacken sind kein großes Problem. Seit den 70ern des vergangen Jahrhunderts werden Jagdveranstaltungen (Messen, große Treibjagden....) von Tierschützern gestört. Was störts die deutsche Eiche.....


----------



## LOCHI (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

The never ending Story...|krach:


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



blablabla schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler UND Jäger.
> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann arbeitet die Jagdlobby sehr gut. Es gibt in Bayern einen starken Verband der politisch sehr gut vernetzt ist, zahlreiche Landesabgeordnete sind dort Mitglied und aktive Jäger. Die Jägerschaft ist auch zum großen Teil hier organisiert.
> Durch Wildschäden in Wald und Feldflur, Verkehrsunfälle und der "Möblierung" unserer Landschaft mit Hochsitzen ist die Jagd auch viel stärker im Fokus der Bevölkerung. Ich gebe meinem Vorredner hier recht dass das Angeln mehr als gehrusame Freizeitbeschäftigung wahrgenommen wird.
> Die meisten Jäger laufen auch im Alltag in Jagdklamotten  herum, fahren einen Geländewagen und indentifizieren sich viel stärker mit ihrer Passion als der Durchschnittsangler.
> ...



Ich denke die Akteptanz der Jagd ist auf dem Land/ in dünn besiedelten Gebieten höher als z.b. in NRW.
Und dies macht sich auch in der NRW- Politik bemerkbar.
Und da fällt dann auch mal eine deutsche Eiche.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kurz was zu den Tierschutzterroristen.
> 
> Ich versteh sowieso nicht weswegen PETA sich immer kleine Veranstaltung heraus sucht und Anzeige erstattet.
> Es gibt soviel Angriffspunkte die sogar öffentlich in diversen Medien angekündigt werden.
> ...




Das nennt man Guerillataktik  scheint aber bestens zu funzen...


----------



## zeitgeist91 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich denke die Akteptanz der Jagd ist auf dem Land/ in dünn besiedelten Gebieten höher als z.b. in NRW.
> Und dies macht sich auch in der NRW- Politik bemerkbar.




Goldrichtig. Wenn ich meinen aktuellen Wohnort Münster mit dem Bremer Umland vergleiche, ist das ein Quantensprung. 

Ich mein, mal ganz ehrlich. Bei der Gewässerfülle, die wir in Deutschland haben, habt ihr eine Ahnung was es für einen finanziellen Aufwand bedeuten würde überall Kontrolleure einzusetzen, die wirklich effektiv gegen Angler vorgehen? Verfahrenskosten & alles weitere lasse ich hierbei mal außenvor. Es ist einfach unrealistisch, dass die Angelei jemals ein Verbot erfahren wird.


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Das ist - mit Verlaub - im Kern verfehlt. Gerichte machen eine Gesamtabwägung der Umstände, also kommt es sehr wohl auf die kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede an. Ein Gewässer beangeln, bei dem unmittelbar vor Beginn des Angelvergnügens Fische eingesetzt werden, damit jeder auch unter Garantie fängt, abgesehen davon hat einer der obigen Artikel ja aufgezeigt, dass auch an Forellenteichen C&R betrieben wird.
> 
> Du zitierst meine Ausführungen zur Laiensphäre, lässt dabei aber total unter den Tisch fallen, dass ich daraufhin die Differenzierung zwischen dem Treiben an einem Forellenteich und unseren professionellen Angelsportjournalisten vornehme. Die Handhabung ebendieser lässt das ganze nämlich nicht mehr als eine blanke Tierquälerei erscheinen, ist jedenfalls meine subjektive Sicht der Dinge.
> 
> Und das ist jetzt sehr subjektiv, aber... was lasse ich denn bei der Angelei am Forellenteich an Aspekten unter den Tisch fallen? Sorry, aber bei Dicht-An-Dicht-Angelei an 6x6 Teichen mit Fischbesatz erkenne ich wenige über den Fischfang hinausgehende Reize. Da lasse ich mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.



Das ist - mit Verlaub - beabsichtigt. Ich habe absichtlich so argumentiert, da es meiner Meinung nach nichts bringt Angler in "gute, heroische, richtige, besserangler" etc usw. zu unterteilen. Auch wenn du dies nicht so direkt formuliert hast. Außerdem stimmt das mit der "GARANTIE" nicht. Jedenfalls außerhalb der von dir genannten 6x6m Teichanlagen. Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied wenn C&R an kommerziellen Anlagen betrieben wird und das Tun der Angler 2.0 (die guten! die besseren! die moralisch überlegenen! die perfekten!) Angelgötter der Profiszene dies tun? Erkläre mir das mal bitte aus natur- bzw. tierschutzfachlicher Sicht welchem Karpfen es jetzt warum besser geht. Oder gibts an den Profigewässern Telefonseelsorgen für die releasten Fische? So ein Quatsch.

Du argumentierst halt einfach falsch. Nämlich das Petra und Co. dir einen Strick daraus ziehen können und sich über die sich selbst zerfleischenden Angler hermachen können. Aber was solls. Dann ist das eben so. 

Und zum Thema Küsschen geben vs. unfachmännisches Abschlagen der Fische an kommerziellen Forellenanlagen. Dir ist schon klar wie dies auf Fischkuttern von statten geht oder? Außerdem ist das viel zu kurz gedacht. Meinst du die Profiangler haben nie nie niemals Fehler gemacht? :m Ich wette die meisten haben ebensoviel Mist gebaut wie jeder andere Jungangler/Anfänger auch. Das ist meine ganz persönlich subjektive Meinung.

"Sorry, aber bei Dicht-An-Dicht-Angelei an 6x6 Teichen mit Fischbesatz  erkenne ich wenige über den Fischfang hinausgehende Reize. Da lasse ich  mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren."

Gerne. Hier im Forum können dir sicherlich viele Leute kommerzielle Forellenanlagen empfehlen die durchaus Platz & Natur bieten (genauso wie 0815 Vereinsteiche). Kannst ja gerne mal nen 8 Jährigen mit zum Gufieren auf Zander inkl. 3 km Wanderweg mit Wathose in die Elbtalauen nehmen ODER zum kommerziellen Angeln nach Weddendorf auf Forellen. Aber bitte mit anschließenden Verzehr :q 

Ich gehe mit deiner Ansicht zum Teil durchaus konform, aber auch hier würde ich nicht Anfangen mich besser zu stellen. Ich habe an kommerziellen Forellenanlagen gefischt, an der Spree mitten in Berlin und in den absolut Traumhaften Elbtalauen. Das ist nunmal ein Weg des Angelns. Und die Angelei hat viele Facetten. Mich reizt das eine mehr und das andere weniger. Inwiefern man jetzt gegen andere Ausführungen wettern muss, bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. Aber dann einfach nicht meckern wenn es so kommt wie "gewünscht".


----------



## blablabla (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



> wie soll man das ändern`?


 
Vielleicht durch Gründung eines Verbandes der wirklich Anglerinteressen vertritt, deutschlandweit.
nur sone Idee hab eigentlich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Das mit der Akzeptanz der Jagd und Angelei im ländlichen Raum ist so auch nicht mehr, seit dem sich immer mehr Großstädter (hier bei uns meist, aus der Irrenanstalt, namens Berlin) auf dem Dorf breitmachen. Aber das ist nun wieder ein anderes Feld, das es zu Beackern gilt.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Fin schrieb:


> Das ist - mit Verlaub - beabsichtigt. Ich habe absichtlich so argumentiert, da es meiner Meinung nach nichts bringt Angler in "gute, heroische, richtige, besserangler" etc usw. zu unterteilen. Auch wenn du dies nicht so direkt formuliert hast. Außerdem stimmt das mit der "GARANTIE" nicht. Jedenfalls außerhalb der von dir genannten 6x6m Teichanlagen. Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied wenn C&R an kommerziellen Anlagen betrieben wird und das Tun der Angler 2.0 (die guten! die besseren! die moralisch überlegenen! die perfekten!) Angelgötter der Profiszene dies tun? Erkläre mir das mal bitte aus natur- bzw. tierschutzfachlicher Sicht welchem Karpfen es jetzt warum besser geht. Oder gibts an den Profigewässern Telefonseelsorgen für die releasten Fische? So ein Quatsch.
> 
> Du argumentierst halt einfach falsch. Nämlich das Petra und Co. dir einen Strick daraus ziehen können und sich über die sich selbst zerfleischenden Angler hermachen können. Aber was solls. Dann ist das eben so.
> 
> ...



Ich argumentiere absolut nicht falsch. Du fühlst dich persönlich sehr angegriffen, ich habe schon in meinem Eingangspost betont, dass ich niemanden verurteile. Das Problem ist bloß, dass diese Form der Angelei objektiv mehr Angriffsfläche bietet (bei Catch & Release). 

Ein Fisch - der laut Volksmund & Gerüchten oftmals bewusst nicht gefüttert wird - wird in ein kleines Gewässer gelassen, um gefangen, abgelichtet und anschließend zurückgesetzt zu werden. Das Prozedere erlebt der Fisch dann auf täglicher/wöchentlicher Basis. Meinetwegen auch monatlicher.

Verinnerliche diese Zeilen und lese nun das Folgende : 

Ein Fisch, der in einem naturbelassenen Gewässer mit natürlichem Nahrungsvorkommen lebt, vergeht sich an einem Köder - oder auch nicht. Der Fisch wurde nicht zum Zwecke des Fangs in den See/den Fluss gelassen (lassen wir Vereinsbesatz, wovon ich auch kein Freund bin, mal außenvor). 
Das SIND objektiv zwei Paar Schuhe. 

Ich denke im Übrigen keineswegs zu kurz. Klar haben die auch Fehler gemacht, du erkennst bloß gar nicht, was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte. Für die öffentliche Wahrnehmung ist es nunmal besser, solche Szenen zu zeigen, als den von 2 angetrunkenen gefangenen Stör. 

Auf Fischkuttern - mein lieber Scholli, jetzt ufert es aber vollkommen aus. Du willst die Zustände, die im kommerziellen Fischfang herrschen, mit einem Hobbysport vergleichen? Das ist nichts für schwache Nerven, was da abgeht. Aber ist kommerzielle Fischerei mit Angeln gleichzusetzen? Ich bitte dich.

Und zu der Sache mit dem 8-jährigen - ich würde meinen 8-jährigen Sohn nicht an einen Forellenteich nehmen aber auch nicht 3km lang die Elbe mitschleifen um Zander zu fangen. Ich habe neben meinem Onkel angefangen mit Pose und Brot - hat gereicht. Aber das tut hier nicht wirklich zur Sache. 

Wie gesagt - ich greife die Forellenteichangelei gar nicht an. Es lässt sich nur absolut nicht von der Hand weisen, dass die naturbelassene Angelei (... im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten) dienlicher ist für eine positive öffentliche Wahrnehmung als der Forellenteich.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

...und wo sind jetzt all die großen Schlauredner, die uns vor zwei, drei Jahren, als wir genau diese Szenarien als drohende Möglichkeiten, uns Anglern an den Karren zu pinkeln, hier dargestellt haben, lautstark vorgeworfen haben, wir würden Unsinn labern und Horrorszenarien entwerfen, um die Verbände zu schädigen und das AB interessant zu machen????

Die sitzen alle still und vergnügt in ihren Vereinsheimen und schmeißen diesen unfähigen, selbstherrlichen Lobbyisten aus dem Bundesverband und den meisten Landesverbänden still und weiter alles abnickend das Geld hinterher. #q#q#q

Was muss eigentlich noch alles passieren, bis ihr da draußen aufwacht????


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Ich glaube 2007 war es da hab ich hier im AB nen link gepostet da ging es um das aussperren der Menschen von der Natur,Angelverbot EU weit Jagdverbot EU weit....


Spinner und co...alles Verschwörung usw.nach Iluminaten wurd ich auch gefragt.....





Bis jetzt sieht es ganz gut aus das ich am ende lache...... als Spinner und Verschwörer....


 Ps: Die Jäger aus NRW können ja ausweichen auf andere gebiete hat mir nen Kollege auf ner Drückjagd vor 3 Wochen gesteckt.... der kam aus raum MI NRW also Ländlich. 
|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Dann gehen halt die ehemaligen Angler alle dem Wettkampf der Angler nach, dem Casting.

Schön auf dem Sportplatz.
Pech nur, dass der ständig durch Fussball belegt ist (Morgens die Schüler, Abends Training, Wochenende Spiele)
Aber da Fussball auch noch abgeschafft wird, schließlich fördert das Aggressionen, verursacht physische & psychische Verletzungen und ist so was von Nicht-Gender-Mainstreaming, sollte in absehbarer Zeit genug Platz sein, dass wir alle auf die Ahrenbergscheibe schmeißen können.

Und dann macht sogar der DAFV endlich Sinn. :m


----------



## AAlfänger (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Hallo zusammen,
ich mußte gerade in unserer Tageszeitung (Weserkurier/Bremer Nachrichten) lesen,das ein Verein aus Nienburg Weser wegen Wettangeln( Der den größten Fisch fängt bekommt einen Pokal) aufgrund einer Anzeige der Peta verurteilt wurde wegen Tierquälerei! Die Geldstrafe beträgt zwar nur 50€, aber da kann man sehen, wenn etwas verkehrt deklariert wird was das für Folgen hat!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Die 50€ gehen an das Hospitz Löwenherz und sind somit in meinen Augen für einen sehr guten Zweck, das ist aber auch das einzige Gute, welches ich erkennen kann!
Schön währe es vieleicht, wenn es einige Angler zum Nachdenken anregen würde, ob man seinen größten Fang(er sei ausdrücklich gegönnt ) unbedingt für alle zugänglich posten muß!

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Hier ist der Link dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass wir nicht schon lange genug warnen und Verbände zu diesbezüglich endlich sowohl anglerfreundlicher wie auch kompetenter Lobyarbeit auffordern würden - im Gegensatz zum bisherigen anglerfeindlichen Dilettantismus...
> 
> Solange aber noch ein Angler den DAFV und seine anglerfeindlichen LV bezahlt, werden die halt so weitermachen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Ich argumentiere absolut nicht falsch. Du fühlst dich persönlich sehr angegriffen, ich habe schon in meinem Eingangspost betont, dass ich niemanden verurteile. Das Problem ist bloß, dass diese Form der Angelei objektiv mehr Angriffsfläche bietet (bei Catch & Release).



Doch tust du. Nicht unbedingt inhaltlich. Da hast du in *vielen Dingen recht* bzw.* teile* ich *deine Meinung* und Ansichtsweisen (das tut aber nichts zur Sache). Aber schon alleine DAS du es tust hat z.b. unter den Jägern(Thread-Thema) die Steilvorlagen den richtigen Leuten geliefert die jetzt alles durchdrücken. Wozu hat es jetzt geführt? Richtig. Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen. Bloß du liegst falsch, wenn du denkst "das ist bloß meine Meinung und die tut niemanden weh". Am ende sind wir alle Angler und Änderungen betreffen dann alle (hast du überhaupt den Link gelesen was der BUND z.B vorgeschlagen hat? Nämlich genau die Dinge, welche vorher frei zur Wahl standen unter den Jägern, dort gibt es ähnlich verschiedene Lager, Einstellungen, Diskussionen, Vorwürfe, Problematiken und unliebsame Bereiche die man bereit ist abzuschaffen um nach außen hin besser da zu stehen).



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Ein Fisch - der laut Volksmund & Gerüchten oftmals bewusst nicht gefüttert wird - wird in ein kleines Gewässer gelassen, um gefangen, abgelichtet und anschließend zurückgesetzt zu werden. Das Prozedere erlebt der Fisch dann auf täglicher/wöchentlicher Basis. Meinetwegen auch monatlicher.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Worauf bezieht sich das? Diese Zwillbrock Geschichte? DAS ist wohl ein anderes und Thema und sicherlich nicht gängier Usus für kommerzielle Forellenanlagen. Andereseits lieferst du auch hier wieder gute Argumente C&R auf Karpfen, Wels und co. zu verbieten. Wo ist der Untschied? Die gezielte Mästung?





zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Verinnerliche diese Zeilen und lese nun das Folgende :
> Ein Fisch, der in einem naturbelassenen Gewässer mit natürlichem Nahrungsvorkommen lebt, vergeht sich an einem Köder - oder auch nicht. Der Fisch wurde nicht zum Zwecke des Fangs in den See/den Fluss gelassen (lassen wir Vereinsbesatz, wovon ich auch kein Freund bin, mal außenvor).
> Das SIND objektiv zwei Paar Schuhe.



Du hast recht. *Das sehe ich ebenfalls so.* Bloß wenn du so argumentierst, braucht man keine Angler um Gewässer zu pflegen und zu bewirtschaften bzw. nur eine elitäre kleine Gruppe die ggf. nachhaltig Fischmasse abschöpft.



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Ich denke im Übrigen keineswegs zu kurz. Klar haben die auch Fehler gemacht, du erkennst bloß gar nicht, was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte. Für die öffentliche Wahrnehmung ist es nunmal besser, solche Szenen zu zeigen, als den von 2 angetrunkenen gefangenen Stör.



Das ist nunmal deine Meinung bzw. deine Erfahrungen. Meine sind da nunmal anders. Selbst der härteste Petra Veganer versteht wenn ein Angler einen Fisch tötet um ihn zu essen (fachmännisch wäre natürlich besser). Ihn anschließend freizulassen wirst du denen niemals erklären können. Auch "neutralen" Politikern oder deiner Fisch essenden Nachbarin, die sich über Puffforellen freut, aber nicht versteht wenn es heißt:"na was gefangen?"..."ja.." "und wo ist der fisch?" "schwimmt wieder.." ;+;+;+<-(Nachbarin)



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Auf Fischkuttern - mein lieber Scholli, jetzt ufert es aber vollkommen aus. Du willst die Zustände, die im kommerziellen Fischfang herrschen, mit einem Hobbysport vergleichen? Das ist nichts für schwache Nerven, was da abgeht. Aber ist kommerzielle Fischerei mit Angeln gleichzusetzen? Ich bitte dich.



Es geht hier doch um die Argumentations- und Sichtweisen der Tier- und Naturschützer, denn diese haben ein Interesse daran die Angelfischerei und die Jagd einschzuschränken oder zu verbieten (u.a. natürlich auch Jäger und Angler welche bereit sind ihr Hobby in ein besseres Licht stellen möchten). Die Leute argumentieren auf emotionaler, ethisch- moralische Basis. Und ja, genau dann MUSS man es vergleichen. Achja, wenn es nicht vergleichbar ist (weil es weder um den Fisch geht, sondern um den €) dann hat der unkommerzielle Teil es schwer, denn die Angelei ist nur ein Hobby und nicht "essentiell" notwendig.



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Und zu der Sache mit dem 8-jährigen - ich würde meinen 8-jährigen Sohn nicht an einen Forellenteich nehmen aber auch nicht 3km lang die Elbe mitschleifen um Zander zu fangen. Ich habe neben meinem Onkel angefangen mit Pose und Brot - hat gereicht. Aber das tut hier nicht wirklich zur Sache.



Ja so haben wir doch alle angefangen. Darum ging es bei dem Bsp. ja auch nun wirklich nicht 



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - ich greife die Forellenteichangelei gar nicht an. Es lässt sich nur absolut nicht von der Hand weisen, dass die naturbelassene Angelei (... im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten) dienlicher ist für eine positive öffentliche Wahrnehmung als der Forellenteich.



Da hast du absolut recht und ich bin auch hier *100% deiner Meinung* so wie bei allen anderen Dingen auch. ABER genau so haben die Jäger unter sich auch angefangen. bzw. die unterschiedlichen Lager bis es bei den richtigen Leuten angekommen ist, die politisch motiviert genug waren um das dann auch tatsächlich anzugehen. Und wie du siehst werden nebenbei auch gleich noch andere Dinge mit verboten. Jetzt ist das geheule groß. Nichts für ungut. Am ende sind wir alle Angler.

PS: Willst du ernsthaft die Horden von Forellenpuffanglern neben dir am idyllischen Tümpel beim Schleienangeln haben? Nur zu. 
|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> ich mußte gerade in unserer Tageszeitung (Weserkurier/Bremer Nachrichten) lesen,das ein Verein aus Nienburg Weser wegen Wettangeln( Der den größten Fisch fängt bekommt einen Pokal) aufgrund einer Anzeige der Peta verurteilt wurde wegen Tierquälerei!



Auch hier 
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/niedersachsen_artikel,-Wettangeln-verboten-_arid,972152.html
muss man das juristisch sauber(er) definieren:
Der Verein ist NICHT verurteilt worden, sondern das Verfahren ist gegen ein Bußgeld eingestellt worden.
Das ist zunächst mal ein feiner, aber entscheidender Unterschied zu einer Verurteilung.

Nichts desto trotz, glaube ich (als Nicht-Jurist) aufgrund der Infos durch den Artikel, dass die Sachlage nicht zu einer Veurteilung reichen würde.
Somit könnte man dem verhängten Bußgeld widersprechen und es -mit einem guten Anwalt- "drauf an kommen" lassen.

Dass es aber solche Staatsanwälte gibt, die so eine Nummer bringen, ist der eigentliche Skandal!



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Schön währe es vieleicht, wenn es einige Angler zum Nachdenken anregen  würde, ob man seinen größten Fang(er sei ausdrücklich gegönnt )  unbedingt für alle zugänglich posten muß!


Verstecken und Stück für Stück zurück weichen kann nicht die Lösung sein!

Es muss endlich der Kampf aufgenommen werden, dass Angeln in seiner normalen Ausführung unangreifbar ist!
Also mit Verwertung, mit Zurücksetzen aus guten Gründen seitens des einzelnen Anglers, mit Erinnerungsfoto, mit Ehrung dessen, der den dicksten gefangen hat, mit...

Sonst ist der Ofen sowieso _absehbar_ aus!


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich mußte gerade in unserer Tageszeitung (Weserkurier/Bremer Nachrichten) lesen,das ein Verein aus Nienburg Weser wegen Wettangeln( Der den größten Fisch fängt bekommt einen Pokal) aufgrund einer Anzeige der Peta verurteilt wurde wegen Tierquälerei! Die Geldstrafe beträgt zwar nur 50€, aber da kann man sehen, wenn etwas verkehrt deklariert wird was das für Folgen hat!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Die 50€ gehen an das Hospitz Löwenherz und sind somit in meinen Augen für einen sehr guten Zweck, das ist aber auch das einzige Gute, welches ich erkennen kann!
> Schön währe es vieleicht, wenn es einige Angler zum Nachdenken anregen würde, ob man seinen größten Fang(er sei ausdrücklich gegönnt ) unbedingt für alle zugänglich posten muß!
> 
> MFG AAlfänger




Du hast Recht.
In zukunft im Dunkeln Angeln.
Schwarze Tarnklamotten an, sturmhaube ufff..und ja net erzählen das man Angler ist.

Übrigens, wieso falsch deklariert?
Es war als Gemeinschaftsangeln deklariert incl. Verwertung des Fanges.
PETA und die Medien sprechen von Wettangeln.

Aber der grosse Witz ist ja, normalerweise müsste der Verein jetzt seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren.    (bei einer Verurteilung).

I sag mal. Der Bericht verdreht einiges.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch hier
> http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/niedersachsen_artikel,-Wettangeln-verboten-_arid,972152.html
> muss man das juristisch sauber(er) definieren:
> Der Verein ist NICHT verurteilt worden, sondern das Verfahren ist gegen ein Bußgeld eingestellt worden.
> ...




Jep, seh ich auch so.
Die Vernatwortlichen Personen hatten kein Bock auf den Fall und haben einfach ein Bußgeld festgelegt um beide Parteien schnell los zu werden.
Und wenn der Verein nun den Arsch in der Hose hätte und auch der entsprechende LV....

Aber wie war das noch mal? "Schnauze halten, es könnte schlimmer kommen."

Ausserdem kostet eine Klage wieder Geld....Vereinskasse.


----------



## joedreck (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

und genau in dem Fach ist PETA Experte. Aus nichts ne Welle schlagen. Es gab keine Verurteilung. Auch Bußgeld ist falsch. Es ist einfach ne Einstellung gegen Auflage. Und genau das wird durch PETA und Grüne Medien anders deklariert. Die Berichterstattung in Deutschland ist seit den 90ern auf dem absteigenden ast. Inzwischen dürfen mmn die öffentlich rechtlichen ruhig staatsfernsehen genannt werden. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den Printmedien. 
Und nebenbei wird sich hier fleißig in den rücken gefallen. Solang wir Angler untereinander zerstritten sind, werden wir nie eine starke Lobby haben. Zum Glück gibt es genügend wirtschaftliche Interessen um das angeln zu erhalten.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Fin schrieb:


> Doch tust du. Nicht unbedingt inhaltlich. Da hast du in *vielen Dingen recht* bzw.* teile* ich *deine Meinung* und Ansichtsweisen (das tut aber nichts zur Sache). Aber schon alleine DAS du es tust hat z.b. unter den Jägern(Thread-Thema) die Steilvorlagen den richtigen Leuten geliefert die jetzt alles durchdrücken. Wozu hat es jetzt geführt? Richtig. Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen. Bloß du liegst falsch, wenn du denkst "das ist bloß meine Meinung und die tut niemanden weh". Am ende sind wir alle Angler und Änderungen betreffen dann alle (hast du überhaupt den Link gelesen was der BUND z.B vorgeschlagen hat? Nämlich genau die Dinge, welche vorher frei zur Wahl standen unter den Jägern, dort gibt es ähnlich verschiedene Lager, Einstellungen, Diskussionen, Vorwürfe, Problematiken und unliebsame Bereiche die man bereit ist abzuschaffen um nach außen hin besser da zu stehen).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe deine Ausführungen vollkommen. Der Kern der Sache bleibt für mich trotzdem : gibt dem naturbelassenen Angeln die größere mediale Präsenz. In jeder Dokumentation, die heutzutage im Fernsehen läuft (mit Angelei als Schwerpunkt) werden Szenen aus Forellenteichen gezeigt. Es ist eben kein Wunder, dass sich Tierschützer darauf einschießen. Ich bleibe dabei - das Image der Angelei ist kein durchweg schlechtes und um dies beizubehalten bedarf es einer stärkeren In-Szene-Setzung der Naturverbundenheit und Idylle, bei der Fischfang oft zur Nebensache wird... Das ist eigentlich alles. 

Nur eben dafür gibt es keinen Verband/Interessengemeinschaft/Lobby - wie auch immer man es nennen will. Das ist das Kernproblem, nicht die einzelnen Formen der Angelei, die wie ohnehin schon erwähnt alle ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Es gilt für mich, sich vor allem diesem Problem anzunehmen.

Beste Grüße


Edit : 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch hier
> http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/niedersachsen_artikel,-Wettangeln-verboten-_arid,972152.html
> muss man das juristisch sauber(er) definieren:
> Der Verein ist NICHT verurteilt worden, sondern das Verfahren ist gegen ein Bußgeld eingestellt worden.
> ...




Das ist nicht unbedingt die Staatsanwaltschaft. Das Bußgeld, was verhängt wurde, ist hier ein simpler Verwaltungsakt auf Grundlage des §18 TierschutzGesetz. 

*§ 18 *

  (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig 1.einem  Wirbeltier, das er hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat, ohne  vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügt,
(2) Ordnungswidrig handelt auch, wer, abgesehen von den Fällen des  Absatzes 1 Nr. 1, einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche  Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügt.
(...)
(4) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann in den Fällen des Absatzes 1 Nummer 1  und 3 Buchstabe a, Nummer 4 bis 8, 11, 12, 17, 20, 20a, 22 und 25, des  Absatzes 2 sowie des Absatzes 3 Nummer 1 Buchstabe a und Nummer 2  Buchstabe a mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünfundzwanzigtausend Euro, in den  übrigen Fällen mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünftausend Euro geahndet  werden.




Die Zuständigkeit für diese Bußgelder ergibt sich aus §15 I S. 1 TierschutzGesetz


*§ 15 *

  (1) Die  Durchführung dieses Gesetzes und der auf Grund dieses Gesetzes  erlassenen Rechtsverordnungen obliegt, vorbehaltlich des § 13a Abs. 3,  auch in Verbindung mit einer Rechtsverordnung nach dessen Absatz 4, den  nach Landesrecht zuständigen Behörden. 

Ich kenne das niedersächische Landesrecht leider nicht so gut, da ich aus NRW komme. 

In Betracht käme für den Verein hier nur den Verwaltungsakt per Anfechtungsklage anzufechten - dazu müsste er formell oder materiell rechtswidrig sein... Das ist leider so nicht ohne weiteres ersichtlich. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass irgendwann mal einige Professoren zu der Thematik Aufsätze veröffentlichen, damit diese Grauzone ein Ende hat.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Man soll also sein Hobby Angeln verleugnen nur weil es Gegenwind gibt?
Was wenn dann die Argumente kommen, dass man das Angeln ja doch dann einstellen könnte. Wofür Angeln wenn der Angler doch eh eher Natur- u. Tierschutz betreibt?

Seh ich anders.
Angeln ist eins der wenigen Naturerlebnis in unserer hoch technologisierten Welt.
Und diese Nische muss erhalten bleiben.

Der Mensch ist keine Maschine, kein Roboter. Er ist ein Teil dieser Natur und hat ein Recht darauf an dieser Teil zu haben.
Zu Jagen, zu Angeln und zu Sammeln.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



joedreck schrieb:


> und genau in dem Fach ist PETA Experte. Aus nichts ne Welle schlagen.
> Vor ihrer PR ziehe ich den Hut.
> Das muss mal jemand nachmachen.
> Und 3/4 der Anhänger & Förderer haben null Plan was die wirklich(!) wollen.
> ...


...Träumer! |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht unbedingt die Staatsanwaltschaft. Das Bußgeld, was verhängt wurde, ist hier ein simpler Verwaltungsakt auf Grundlage des §18 TierschutzGesetz.
> 
> *§ 18 *
> 
> ...


Nö, ist einfach Einstellung der Ermittlungen gegen (minimale finanzielle) Auflage ohne jegliche Rechtswirkung gegen den Verein und auch ohne Bestätigung des Verstoßes für den Anzeiger.

Der Staatsanwalt hatte in meinen Augen einfach keine Lust, sich da Arbeit zu machen.

Schade natürlich, dass Staatsanwaltschaften sowas nicht grundsätzlich abschmettern und die Presse vor Ort nicht besser recherchiert..

Aber da hat vor allem der VDSF eben in den letzten 30 Jahren mit seinen Landesverbänden dafür gesorgt, mit ihrem ständigen und vorauseilenden Einknicken vor den Schützern, dass es soweit kommen konnte.

Und der jetzige DAFV wird in seiner gnadenlosen "Kompetenz" und mit seiner herausragenden Truppe rund um die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, kaum in der Lage sein, da im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns zielführende Änderungen durch gute Lobbyarbeit herbeizuführen - und die Landesverbände lassen das alles zu und finanzieren das weiter.

Gut finde ich, dass es da auch mal zuerst organisierte Angelfischer erwischt hat und nicht normale Angler, die sonst meist unter dem Dreck der Verbände zu leiden haben - vielleicht hilfts mal beim wach werden??

*Was alles drohen kann bei weiterer Untätigkeit, kann man an den Dokumenten im Eingangsposting hier sehen, wo die Jäger trotzt deutlich besserer Lobby letztlich abgekocht werden...*

Was beim "kompetenten" DAFV mit seiner herausragenden Truppe rund um die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zukünftig da den Anglern drohen wird, kann man sich also leicht ausmalen..

Siehe dazu auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> >
> > es sind nun seit Rechtskraft des DAFV im Mai 2013 fast anderthalb Jahre ins Land gegangen.
> >
> ...


----------



## AAlfänger (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



> Verstecken und Stück für Stück zurück weichen kann nicht die Lösung sein!


Ich habe hier in keiner Weise davon gesprochen, das der Angler seinen Fang verstecken soll oder in irgendeiner Form zurückweichen soll!#d#d Das ist absoluter Blödsinn!
Aber vieleicht ist es nützlich, sich mal ein bischen Gedanken zu machen, was normale Mitmenschen bei diesen Rekordbildern denken!
Da herscht noch die Meinung vor, das die gefangenen Fische verwertet werden sprich gegessen!
Statt dessen werden solchen Leuten wie Peta noch Steilvorlagen geliefert und hinterher noch über die Justiz meckern, die vieleicht aufgrund unserer Gesetze keine Möglichkeit haben, anders zu entscheiden!|gr:

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Normale Menschen denken:
Oh, schöner Fisch. Wusste gar nicht das es soetwas in unseren Gewässern gibt.
Schwimmt der wieder? Essen kann man den doch bestimmt nicht mehr, oder?"

Ohne Fotos wüssten viele nicht mal das es Fische in unseren Gewässern gibt.

Die Logik  Deiner Argumentation geht mir etwas zu Quer.

Das ist so als wenn man den Frauen die Schuld an einer Vergewaltigung auf Grund ihrer knappen Bekleidung gibt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Normale Menschen denken:
> Oh, schöner Fisch. Wusste gar nicht das es soetwas in unseren Gewässern gibt.
> Schwimmt der wieder? Essen kann man den doch bestimmt nicht mehr, oder?"


 
Mein Sohn wurde eben eingeschult. Vorgestern großer Elternabend zur Vorstellung des bayerischen Programms LehrplanPLUS an der Grundschule.

U.a. geht die Direktorin darauf ein, wie Kinder an die Natur herangeführt werden sollen. Dann fällt folgender Satz: "Am Ende sollen die Kinder verstehen, dass man weder kleine Vögel zum Streicheln aus dem Nest nimmt noch Fische zum Spaß aus dem Wasser holt."

Beifall von 200 Eltern.

So viel zur Realität. Der Unsinn wird staatlich gefördert in die Kinder indoktriniert *und findet sich explizit in Lehrplänen, *abgesegnet von Landesregierungen.


----------



## Hann. Münden (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Siever schrieb:


> kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der BUND und ähnliche Organisationen durch gute Lobbyarbeit auch irgendwann dazu beitragen werden, dass man bei uns nicht mehr angeln darf.


Ich nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Ich habe hier in keiner Weise davon gesprochen, das der Angler seinen Fang verstecken soll oder in irgendeiner Form zurückweichen soll!#d#d Das ist absoluter Blödsinn!
> Aber vieleicht ist es nützlich, sich mal ein bischen Gedanken zu machen, was normale Mitmenschen bei diesen Rekordbildern denken!
> Da herscht noch die Meinung vor, das die gefangenen Fische verwertet werden sprich gegessen!
> Statt dessen werden solchen Leuten wie Peta noch Steilvorlagen geliefert und hinterher noch über die Justiz meckern, die vieleicht aufgrund unserer Gesetze keine Möglichkeit haben, anders zu entscheiden!|gr:
> ...




Sorry - aber das ist 100% die gute alte Taktik die vor 20Jahren am einsamen Waldsee funktioniert hatte, aber es kann nicht die Endlösung sein! Das Petra und co. auf solche Bildchen usw. abfahren ist klar. Aber wie Sharpo es geschrieben hat - Passanten usw. sehen im Gegensatz zu unserem Verband usw. Angeln eben nicht nur als Nahrungserwerb. Setzte ich einen Fisch zurück und ggf macht der zuschauenede Passant davon ein Bild, erntet man Anerkennung. Knüppel ich den Fisch vor den Augen des Passanten ab, schaut die Sache schon anders aus!


Wie gesagt die Taktik, sich zu verstecken... Angeln schön aus der Öffentlichkeit zu halten ist der Falsche weg! Dass Angeln nicht nur zum Nahrungserwerb da ist zeigt gerade ein Projekt an unserem Verein. Unser Jugendwart ist Lehrer und hat ein Projekt gestartet, bei dem Jugentliche eines Jahrganges (max 20stk) sich alle 14 Tage Freitag nachs der Schule am Gewässer zum Angeln treffen.... hier werden Basics vermittelt, was über Gewässer und deren Bewohner vermittelt. Da sind selbst ein paar Problem-Jungs dabei die in der Klasse nur Mist machen. Am Wasser sind die wie Ausgewechselt... inzwischen sind sogar die Leistungen in der Schule gestiegen, da die Kids (einige davon) Angeln als neues Hobby sehen und lieber Angelhefte/ Amngelfilme usw. gucken als zu zocken usw...


Decathlon (Der Sportstore) bei uns im Ort unterstützt dieses Projekt mit kostenlosen Zubehör/ Futter usw. Auch einfache Teleruten + Rollen (geht sogar von der Quali) wurden gestellt! Wird demnächst bei uns in der lokalen Zeitung stehen.....


Worauf ich hinaus wollte: Nicht durch Verstecken sondern durch Aktives Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit wird man die Akzeptanz des Angelns bei den "normalen" Mitmenschen festigen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was beim "kompetenten" DAFV mit seiner herausragenden Truppe rund um die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zukünftig da den Anglern drohen wird, kann man sich also leicht ausmalen..


 
Dazu brauch man den DAFV gar nicht. 

Zitate:

"Der Sprecher des Landesverbandes Florian Möllers stellt klar: „Das Wettangeln ist in Deutschland verboten. Wir als Dachverband unterstützen das.“ 

So heißt es in den Leitsätzen des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes: „Hegefischen sind nur zulässig, wenn die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische sichergestellt ist.“ 

Die Anglerfeinde sitzen in den eigenen Verbänden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Anglerfeinde sitzen in den eigenen Verbänden.


Nichts anderes behaupte ich seit langem..

30 Jahre schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche vor allem in den Ex-VDSF-Verbänden......

Und gelernte Mauschelei in den Ex-DAV-Verbänden.....

Statt konsequente, kompetente und zielführende Lobbyarbeit für Angler und das Angeln allgemein..

Wer solche Verbände hat wie den DAFV und den da organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbänden, der braucht keine Petra, um das Angeln vollends abzuschaffen...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mein Sohn wurde eben eingeschult. Vorgestern großer Elternabend zur Vorstellung des bayerischen Programms LehrplanPLUS an der Grundschule.
> 
> U.a. geht die Direktorin darauf ein, wie Kinder an die Natur herangeführt werden sollen. Dann fällt folgender Satz: "Am Ende sollen die Kinder verstehen, dass man weder kleine Vögel zum Streicheln aus dem Nest nimmt noch Fische zum Spaß aus dem Wasser holt."
> 
> ...



Wobei Spaß wieder ein weitreichender Begriff ist.
Konfrontiert man diese Eltern und Lehrern mit vielen anderen Spaßaktionen wie z.b. Reiten, werden diese ganz still.

Ausserdem angelt der Angler nicht zu Spass, sondern aus Jagdtrieb, Naturerlebnis, Entspannung etc.

Aus Jux und Dollerei geht kein Angler angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ausserdem angelt der Angler nicht zu Spass, sondern aus Jagdtrieb, Naturerlebnis, Entspannung etc.
> 
> Aus Jux und Dollerei geht kein Angler angeln.



Siehe:
*Anglerboard Quickie: Vom Fleischmachen zur sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung​*
[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> was normale Mitmenschen bei diesen Rekordbildern denken!
> Da herscht noch die Meinung vor, das die gefangenen Fische verwertet werden sprich gegessen!



Der "normale"Mitmensch reagiert da durchaus aufgeschlossener und auch Realitätsbezogener als man es zuerst vermuten dürfte.Der glaubt auch nicht an glückliche Hühner,findet an Zoo und Zirkus auch nichts Weltbewegend verwerfliches, hält auch Umweltplaketten für gaga
und die Energiewende für überteuerte Verarxxxe.

Das ist ja auch ein Grund,warum die Spendenmafia mit ihrer plumpen Methodik eher die Gutmenschendeln Naivlinge und Couchweltverbesserer schröpfen und auch beeinflussen kann.Kleingeister.Da gilt es anzusetzen..wäre eigentlich Verbandsaufgabe.Inkl.dem hinwirken zu Gesetzesänderungen.

Ignorieren,kuschen und aussitzen kann ja nicht die Lösung sein.

Vor einigen Wochen gab es hier in der Innenstadt einen  "Aktionstag" mit Infoständen der übl.Verdächtigen..von extrem links  über esoterischen Träumern bis hin zu Pxxx

Mal ehrlich..das Interesse an der Bratwurstbude nebenan war weit weit höher...und auf die Frage eines Diskutanten warum Pxxx angesichts 7 Milliarden Bewohner auf d.Erde über Tierrechte rumphantasiert gab es ausser betretenen Mienen nix..nach der 2.Frage (auch eiskalt erwischt) zog man es dann vor,die Diskussion für eine Mittagspause zu vertagen.

Und deshalb will mir nicht in den Kopf,warum man vor diesen Bauernfängern kuschen sollte, anstatt sie als Scharlatane zu entlarven.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und deshalb will mir nicht in den Kopf,warum man vor diesen Bauernfängern kuschen sollte, anstatt sie als Scharlatane zu entlarven.


Mir auch nicht, das ist aber eben leider Tatsache und Realität bei der organisierten Angelfischerei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naturliebhaber schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Anglerfeinde sitzen in den eigenen Verbänden.
> ...



Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Der LSFV SH hat der Peta mal kontra gegeben.  #6

Der Nienburger Angelverein sollte mal von uns aufgemuntert werden dieses Ordnungsgeld nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## Siever (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Ich nicht.


Also, man stelle sich vor, zukünftig werden die Landesfischereigesetze geändert und Organisationen wie BUND und co. geben diverse Stellungnahmen an die "richtigen" Leute weiter. Dann sehe ich schwarz.

Auf Seite 6 der Stellungnahme des BUND fordert der BUND eine Harmonisierung und Konzentration der Jagdzeiten aller Arten und Altersstadien auf den Zeitraum zwischen den 1.September und dem 31. Dezember.

Der Geschäftsführer der Ruhrfischereigenossenschaft hat in einem  Rundschreiben eine Stellungnahme zur Stellungnahme des BUND verfasst und einige Punkte deutlich und meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt kritisiert. Laut seiner Aussgage wäre bei einer analogen Konzentration zur Fischerei zu beachten, dass ab Oktober Vögel bei uns an den Gewässern überwintern, die wir als Angler stören könnten, sodass es zu weiteren Einschränkungen (z.B. noch mehr Angelverbote)  für uns auch außerhalb von Schutzgebieten kommen könnte. 

Irgendwann wird es dann für alle Jahreszeiten und Gewässerbereiche Gründe geben, die GEGEN uns sprechen. 

Auf Seite 4 finde ich als Angler persönlich die Stellungnahmen zu Neozoen interessant. Das Hegefischen auf Grundeln beispielsweise würde es dann nicht mehr geben...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Siever schrieb:


> Also, man stelle sich vor, zukünftig werden die Landesfischereigesetze geändert und Organisationen wie BUND und co. geben diverse Stellungnahmen an die "richtigen" Leute weiter. Dann sehe ich schwarz.
> 
> Auf Seite 6 der Stellungnahme des BUND fordert der BUND eine Harmonisierung und Konzentration der Jagdzeiten aller Arten und Altersstadien auf den Zeitraum zwischen den 1.September und dem 31. Dezember.
> 
> ...



Wie mir zugetragen wurde, gab es mal eine Diskussion in diversen Verwaltungen über weitere Abschnittssperrungen der Lippe. Der Grund waren pausierende Canada Wildgänse.

Ich schrieb schon mal. Wir brauchen kein Angelverbot per Gesetz. Dies regeln Schonzeiten und Schutzgebiete etc. von alleine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich schrieb schon mal. Wir brauchen kein Angelverbot per Gesetz. Dies regeln Schonzeiten und Schutzgebiete etc. von alleine.


Und die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer arbeiten freudig mit an der Abschaffung des Angelns bzw. dessen immer weiterer Einschränkung - wir brauchen keine Petra wir haben den DAFV und seine Landes- und Spezialverbände dafür.

Nachfolgend das Schreiben (offener Brief des Landesfischereiverbandes) der Verbände aus B-W aus 2003 an den damaligen Ministerpräsidenten Teufel, *als die Regierung das Nachtangelverbot im Zuge des Bürokratieabbaus abschaffen wollte* - glaubt wirklich irgendjemand, dass die Verbände, der Beirat oder der VfG da inzwischen vom anglerfeindlichen Saulus zum Paulus wurden? 
Und dass die diesmal die Angler nicht in die Pfanne hauen???
Nochmal: 
*Dieses nachfolgende Schreiben ist von den Fischereiverbänden in B-W, NICHT von PETA!!*



> "*Verbot zur Fischerei in der Nachtzeit*
> Das Verbot der Angelfischerei zur Nachtzeit ergibt sich zwingend aus dem Schutz der in und am Wasser lebenden Tier- und Pflanzenwelt und aus der nicht notwendigen Beeinträchtigung ihrer Lebensgemeinschaften und Lebensstätten (Art. 20a GG, Art. 3a und 3b LV, § 13 Abs. 1).
> Anmerkung von mir: Damit kann man auch das Angeln tagsüber verbieten!
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Was da der BUND fordert ist ideologisch geprägter Irrsinn!



> Auf Seite 6 der Stellungnahme des BUND fordert der BUND eine  Harmonisierung und Konzentration der Jagdzeiten aller Arten und  Altersstadien auf den Zeitraum zwischen den 1.September und dem 31.  Dezember.


Es soll ja nur noch auf Schalenwildarten überhaupt gejagd werden dürfen.
Ein ähnliches Verbot wie es die Angler in BW zu ertragen haben, nämlich das Nachtangelverbot, ist dort auch geplant, also nur noch Jagd möglich von Dämmerung zu Dämmerung!
Dabei wird die Jagd auf Schwarzwild extrem erschwert.
Daran dürfte nicht nur der Landwirt, kein Interesse haben, sondern auch der normale Bürger, der keine Schweine in seinem Garten antreffen will!
Einige andere Punkte in deren Katalog sind ja auch sehr schwer zu begreifen, so z.B. das herausnehmen von Wildkaninchen aus dem Jagdrecht, also ein faktisches Verbot diese Massentierart im Zaum zu halten.
Wenn die ersten Hochwasserschutzdämme durchgraben sind, wird man schon sehen wie sinnvoll ein solches Jagdverbot ist!
Neozoen sind denen auch höchst willkommen, keine Jagd mehr auf Waschbär und Marderhund, gerade diese sind in ihrem Beutespektrum auf Bodenbrüter gerichtet!
Was ich nach deren Denkensweise absolut nachvollziehen kann, ist das Verbot auf Katzen zu schießen, diese können sich zusammen mit Marderhund und Waschbär um die übrigbleibenden Vögeln in Ortsnähe kümmern!
Viele Anhänger dieses Vereins sind nämlich Katzenhalter, daher sind diese wohl auch besonders schützenswert, zumindest nach deren Vorstellungen.
Und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es Angler noch härter treffen kann, wenn es hier keinen eindeutigen(bundesweiten) politischen Umschwung gibt.
Ich persönlich hoffe stark auf eine Änderung in der Politik, spätestens bei den nächsten Wahlen, ohne Fukushima-Schock!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es Angler noch härter treffen kann, wenn es hier keinen eindeutigen(bundesweiten) politischen Umschwung gibt.
> 
> 
> Jürgen


So ist das leider - aber unsere kompetenten Verbände (gerade der im Bund) werden das schon regeln............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Eine der zahlreichen "Sternstunden" dt.Verbands"logik".

Nimm dazu noch den damaligen VDSF Tritt Richtung DAV in Punkto Wettfischen und du hast bereits von solchen Experten den Hals voll.

Soviel übr. zum Thema "eines Tages.."


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was da der BUND fordert ist ideologisch geprägter Irrsinn!
> 
> Es soll ja nur noch auf Schalenwildarten überhaupt gejagd werden dürfen.
> Ein ähnliches Verbot wie es die Angler in BW zu ertragen haben, nämlich das Nachtangelverbot, ist dort auch geplant, also nur noch Jagd möglich von Dämmerung zu Dämmerung!
> ...


 


Hast du schonmal versucht nen Toastbrot zu erklären das es hell ist und bei Hitze braun wird?

Das Ziel ist seit Jahren bekannt,alle haben Jahrelang weggeschaut oder drüber gelacht und die paar, die seit Jahren Warnen sind Spinner.....

Es ist zu spät der Zug ist zu "Mächtig" geworden und wird auf Jahre gesehen gewinnen.Selbst hohe Politiker geben dieses auf Staatsjagd'ten unter 4 Augen wieder, das Angler und Jäger auf lange sicht verlieren werden.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



gründler schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal versucht nen Toastbrot zu erklären das es hell ist und bei Hitze braun wird?
> 
> Das Ziel ist seit Jahren bekannt,alle haben Jahrelang weggeschaut oder drüber gelacht und die paar, die seit Jahren Warnen sind Spinner.....
> 
> ...



Ist der Zug zu Mächtig geworden oder sind einfach unsere Lobbyverbände zu schwach?

Wenn ich mir so manche LV Abgabe anschaue, frage ich mich wie man damit "vernünftig" Arbeiten kann.

Lobbyarbeit kostet schliesslich Geld, viel Geld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Deswegen will ja der Bundesverband DAFV seine Beiträge um 50% anheben - um seine seit Jahrzehnten bewährte Lobbyarbeit gegen Angler endlich finanziell auf solidere Beine zu stellen...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen will ja der Bundesverband DAFV seine Beiträge um 50% anheben - um seine seit Jahrzehnten bewährte Lobbyarbeit gegen Angler endlich finanziell auf solidere Beine zu stellen...




Ne, nicht deswegen.
Die müssen ihren Haushalt sanieren.
Die Mehreinnahmen werden sicherlich nicht für die Lobbyarbeit pro Angeln eingesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Mehreinnahmen werden sicherlich nicht für die Lobbyarbeit* pro *Angeln eingesetzt.


Bitte mein Posting richtig lesen....

:g:g:g


----------



## AAlfänger (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Ist doch prima, das wenigstens einer weiß, was der normale Mensch denkt!





> Das ist so als wenn man den Frauen die Schuld an einer Vergewaltigung auf Grund ihrer knappen Bekleidung gibt.





> Normale Menschen denken:
> Oh, schöner Fisch. Wusste gar nicht das es soetwas in unseren Gewässern gibt.
> Schwimmt der wieder? Essen kann man den doch bestimmt nicht mehr, oder?"



MFG AAlfänger#6


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist der Zug zu Mächtig geworden oder sind einfach unsere Lobbyverbände zu schwach?
> 
> Wenn ich mir so manche LV Abgabe anschaue, frage ich mich wie man damit "vernünftig" Arbeiten kann.
> 
> Lobbyarbeit kostet schliesslich Geld, viel Geld.


 

Kann man drüber streiten.....unschuldig sind sie nicht.Mittlerweile sollte bekannt sein was damals alles vorgefallen ist,wurde hier oft genug erklärt.

Was meinste du wohl warum Leute wie Ralle.....etc. hier nix mehr schreiben??? Oder warum viele die was verändern wollten und in "Amt" gingen wieder gehen mussten....oder gegangen sind???

Brauch ich dir doch wohl nicht erkären.


Wir haben 30J. verpennt und Ja und Amen gesagt...das rächt sich eines tages.

|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

http://www.igb-berlin.de/pressemitteilungen-nachrichten-alle/items/sind-hobbyangler-tierquaeler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Ist doch prima, das wenigstens einer weiß, was der normale Mensch denkt!
> 
> 
> MFG AAlfänger#6


Das weiss nicht nur einer, dazu gibts sogar Forschung und Studien, zumindest in Bezug auf Angeln und Angler in Deutschland..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=287667


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



gründler schrieb:


> Kann man drüber streiten.....unschuldig sind sie nicht.Mittlerweile sollte bekannt sein was damals alles vorgefallen ist,wurde hier oft genug erklärt.
> 
> Was meinste du wohl warum Leute wie Ralle.....etc. hier nix mehr schreiben??? Oder warum viele die was verändern wollten und in "Amt" gingen wieder gehen mussten....oder gegangen sind???
> 
> ...



Es ist noch viel zu wenig bekannt!
Ich hätte gerne mal Thomas seine Informationen.  
Nur aus neugier.


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es ist noch viel zu wenig bekannt!
> Ich hätte gerne mal Thomas seine Informationen.
> Nur aus neugier.


 
Weißte Sharpo in einem anderen grünen Anglerforum was sehr bekannt ist wird gerade Aufgerufen das sich die Angler von de Jägers dringend distanzieren sollen....


Und da hoffst du auf Lobby für Angler....ich träume auch oft vom 200kg Keiler.....


#h


----------



## Siever (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



gründler schrieb:


> ...wird gerade Aufgerufen das sich die Angler von de Jägers dringend distanzieren sollen....



Ich meine, Angler und Jäger rücken sich mit unbeliebten Aktionen oft selbt in ein negatives Licht. Ok, aber dennoch denke ich, dass solche Gesetzesänderungen beide Gruppierungen einschränken können und werden. Deshalb halte ich eine Verbundenheit zur Jägerschaft eigentlich für Notwendigt.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



gründler schrieb:


> Weißte Sharpo in einem anderen grünen Anglerforum was sehr bekannt ist wird gerade Aufgerufen das sich die Angler von de Jägers dringend distanzieren sollen....
> 
> 
> Und da hoffst du auf Lobby für Angler....ich träume auch oft vom 200kg Keiler.....
> ...



Keinesfalls.

Es wird sich nichts zum Positiven ändern.


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich meine, Angler und Jäger rücken sich mit unbeliebten Aktionen oft selbt in ein negatives Licht. Ok, aber dennoch denke ich, dass solche Gesetzesänderungen beide Gruppierungen einschränken können und werden. Deshalb halte ich eine Verbundenheit zur Jägerschaft eigentlich für Notwendigt.


 
So sollte es sein,aber sieht man ja was wirklich los ist.






Ps: Sten: Das ist dein thema da im anderen forum. lg


----------



## Rxlxhx (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Solange noch genügend zum *zensiert* da ist,die *zensiert* morgens auf dem Tisch liegt und die jährliche Urlaubsreise drin ist,wird sich der *zensiert* alles gefallen lassen. Dabei hat das Thema dieses "Threads" eher eine mittlere Priorität! Wenn ich sehe für oder gegen was in diesem Lande auf die Straße gegangen wird,....platzt mir der Ar***.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Das mag alles (auch richtig) sein, wir sind aber ein Forum für Angeln und Angler - und daher ist laut Regeln allgemeine Politik eben aus gutem Grunde im Forum hier verboten und von allen ist das bei der Anmeldung akzeptiert worden..

Politik nur im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln - und wie man am Thread sieht, gibts da genügend zu diskutieren...

Danke.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Ich habe niemals für die Feindliche Übernahme, Partei ergriffen und werde es auch weiterhin nicht Tun. Genauso werde ich jedem der meint das sich Angler von Jägern distanzieren sollten, meine Meinung zu dieser Art von Spinnerei sagen, ob er sie hören will oder nicht, er muss. 
Jäger sind im Geiste nach meiner Ansicht unsere Natürlichen Verbündeten und Blutsbrüder. Jeder auf seinem Feld und wenn man es genau nimmt, dann sollten wir uns auch noch mit den Sportschützen und Videospielern zusammen tun. Alle vier Gruppen werden von Gutmenschen und Weltverbesserern unter mediales Sperrfeuer gelegt.
Wenn es nach den Spinnern ginge, dann wäre ich zum Beispiel der absolute Albtraum dieser Leute, der in die Psychiatrie gehörte. Männlich, Single, Fleischer, Metallfan, Videospieler, Angler und der Jagd und dem Sportschießen sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber.
Das ist es alles was diese Irren weghaben wollen. Danach, wenn sie es denn eines Tages tatsächlich mal geschafft haben sollten und denen die Feinde ausgegangen sind, werden die sich wieder neue Opfer suchen. 
Ich stehe zu meinen Hobbys und ich werde nicht vor diesen Kriminellen kapitulieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Um solchen Unfug entgegen zu wirken reicht es nicht solche oder ähnliche Themen hier zu veröffentlichen. Bestimmte Organisationen nutzen z. B. auch gerne TV für ihre Hetze.

Warum schlägt man nicht mal auf gleicher Ebene zurück mit richtigen Argumenten und wahrheitsgemäßen, belegten Darstellungen der Gegner... macht dieses Thema für die große Masse öffentlich?

Angler vs. Petra, Politik, Verband etc.

Das AB hat als größtes (?) Forum für Angler doch sicher die ein oder andere Möglichkeit?

Solange man derartige Themen nur irgendwie intern bequatscht und hofft das sich durch irgendwelche Posts besser wird ändert sich wohl eher nichts. Man muss seinen Gegnern einen Tritt in den A geben, so das es jeder mitbekommt.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*



D1985 schrieb:


> Um solchen Unfug entgegen zu wirken reicht es nicht solche oder ähnliche Themen hier zu veröffentlichen. Bestimmte Organisationen nutzen z. B. auch gerne TV für ihre Hetze.
> 
> Warum schlägt man nicht mal auf gleicher Ebene zurück mit richtigen Argumenten und wahrheitsgemäßen, belegten Darstellungen der Gegner... macht dieses Thema für die große Masse öffentlich?
> 
> ...



a) Weil die Verbände kein Geld dafür haben 
b) Warum sollte das Anglerboard nun die Arbeit der Verbände übernehmen?
Reicht es nicht die Angler zu informieren und so weit wie möglich aufzuklären?

Die FAZ regiert ja schliesslich auch nicht die BRD und macht Frau Merkel ihren Job.

Wir haben Vereine und Verbände welche von uns bezahlt werden aber einen miesen Job machen.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Was die Medien angeht.... für die ist sowas eher uninteressant....Auch was die Reichweite angeht wird hier einiges unterschätzt. Um das einschlagen zu lassen wie eine Bombe musst du schon auf so ein Format wie "mario barth deckt auf" setzen....


Mit so nen Filmchen aud SWR usw. erreichst du den Mainstream nicht...


----------



## AAlfänger (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uns Angler wird es eines Tages auch erwischen...*

Moin,moin
ich habe gerade im Fernsehen einen Beitrag über Angeln in Finnland gesehen, auf NDR. Das sollten hier die Leute von Peta mal sehen, dann würde ein Aufschrei losgehen, den man sich nicht vorstellen mag! Einzelheiten beschreibe ich hier nicht, muß jeder selber sehen, wie er an die bilder kommt! Dann ist alles, worüber sich die Spinner aufregen harmlos hier, das ist Angeln im Kuschelzoo!

MFG AAlfänger


----------

